# TRV Renewal adding a work endorsement?



## Bexiee (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi guys,

Have logged on to the VFS website, and come across a question I can't answer.

On the first page of signing up, it asks for the application type (TRV in my case) and then application sub-category. This is where I am not sure what to answer:

I will be renewing my TRV as it is due, but this time I was going to be applying for a work endorsement as well (which is not on my previous visa as I did not have a job then).

Will this pose problems? Should I just apply for the TRV - Renewal Visa and keep the work endorsement off this initial application, and then supply another TRV- Change of conditions when the first has been granted?

Thanks in advance

Becky


----------

